# Leeds on Sunday 6th 1pm....



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Trying to get a few owners together in the Yorkshire area.....

Dave and myself so far

I know a few other owners are Yorkshire ish or used to be

Jam
TT-daft
DaveF
Jamie
Stewart
Sam-TT

Not sure where in Leeds yet, but plenty of time for that ;D


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

I should be about so count me in

Pete


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So far we have :-/

NuTTs
Pete
DaveUni
DaveF (not sure)


----------



## sam_s-linett (Feb 10, 2003)

you,ll have to let me know where.may be able to attend


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

if it was another weekend then i'd be along.....going to Scotland for the weekend.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I was planning on meeting up, having a chat and then hitting some decent roads, but I'm now tied up later in the afternoon  BUT I can still meet up but only for a couple of hours. I'd still like to do this and get to know a few of the Yorkshire lads.

So the Gardners Arms in Morley, Leeds.

Going eastbound on the M62, come off at J28 (the M1 is J29) and go left down the dual carriage way. At the first roundabout go left and then left at the lights. The pub is on the lights.

See you guys there at 1pm!


----------



## daveuni (Aug 5, 2002)

See everyone there.

8) 8) 8)


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll be there

Pete


----------



## sam_s-linett (Feb 10, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Just found this,

I'll try and get there, it will be good to put some faces to names. Got some commitments later in the afternoon but it will be good to meet up for a chat.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well thanks to ALL those that turned up.... at least I know some more faces and names now!

And to all those who didn't turn up... PAH 

Maybe next time, with some warmer weather ;D


----------

